
U.S. Stocks Plunge Most Since February - devy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-09/asia-stocks-point-to-mixed-start-treasuries-rise-markets-wrap?srnd=premium
======
iooi
To put this in perspective:

"Since 1928 the S&P 500 has seen 325 days w/losses of 3% or worse. That means
it happens roughly 3.5x a year on average." \- @awealthofcs

I don't think these losses are significant in the long term considering we're
coming from all time highs.

~~~
nerdponx
Also, all time highs are scary. Nobody likes a bubble.

~~~
craftyguy
It's impossible for the market to increase in value without having "all time
highs".

------
seizethecheese
Since stocks are denominated in dollars, I like to say:

US Dollar Soars In Equity Purchasing Value

------
webninja
[Poll] Do you think the market will end ⇧ or ⇩ tomorrow?

~~~
fallingfrog
I think I have no more than a 50/50 shot of calling this right but I'm going
with up. But only till Friday..

~~~
fallingfrog
Guessed wrong!

------
fallingfrog
I think I'm neutral over a 1 week timescale, short over a 1 year timescale,
long over a 10 year timescale, short over a 50 year timescale.

~~~
pmiller2
Why short over 50 years? What would you say about 20 or 30 years, and why?

~~~
fallingfrog
There are enough tail risks from climate change that the stock market, should
it still exist, will probably enter a terminal decline on the 50 year time
scale. I should add though that I'm long on 150 year scale, so there you go.

------
jshap70
I'm sure this discussion will be civil

~~~
the_jeremy
We're doing pretty well so far =)

